# Palm Handheld



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am in search for most likely a Palm handheld. I will be needing one for use with a Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.2, an OEM conversion kit, equalizer and processor for my Sonata. I plan on installing, with the help of Rodny :bigsmile: a little better speakers and amp in my car, but plan to keep the factory headunit. I want it all to look factory.

Anyway... I can use a laptop or a Palm or a Windows Mobile Device to control the 3sixty.2. 

Required Software
Palm OS® V 5.0 (or higher)
Bluetooth®
320x320 display
16-bit color resolution

Compatibility
Palm® LifeDrive™
Palm® Treo™ 650
Palm® Treo™ 700P
Palm® Tungsten™ E2
Palm® Tungsten™ T5
Palm® TX
SONY® PEG-NZ90
SONY® PEG-UX40
SONY® PEG-UX50
Zire™ 72
Zodiac
Zodiac2

OR

Required Software
Windows Mobile® 5 (or higher)
.Net Compact Framework 2.0 (or higher)
Microsoft Bluetooth® Stack

Compatibility
Dell™ X51
Dell™ X51V
Dell™ X50 (requires Dell OS upgrade)
Dell™ X50V
E-Ten G500+
Palm® Treo™ 700W
Palm® Treo™ 700WX
T-Mobile MDA
T-Mobile SDA
Sprint® PPC-6700
Cingular VX6700 


I think I will prefer the Palm since it is small and easier to keep in the car w/ a charger. I have been looking at the Palm T|X Handheld.











I really have no idea about these things... what is out there that may be better suited for me or what... :dizzy: This just seems like it will work.

I am thinking about grabbing the unit, a metal case and car charger for $300.

Any ideas about these things or something equivalent... anyone own one?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have had Zire72 for a couple years. I like it. Not sure if it helps Sonnie. :dontknow:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do you specifically want to run the 3sixty.2 on a Palm? There is software to run the 3sixty.2 on your laptop.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... if I needed to change something while at work... on the road... or just fiddle with it, I would not want to have to grab my laptop and take it outside. My laptop does not have Bluetooth either.


----------

